# [Forum]Pour le plaisir de passer Tux little helper...

## anonjoe

M'en voulez pas j'en révais, j'en avais telement envie.

Ca y est c ca c le declic j'vais aider mon prochain   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Gaug

tu n'es plus n00b   :Laughing: 

sa me fait de la peine   :Wink: Last edited by Gaug on Tue Jul 20, 2004 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

ça me fait penser à [Off the Wall] Un petit jeu remue-méninges... ou avec sireyessire on a bien doppé notre nombre de posts (ça commence au bas de la page 2 et ça ne se calme que à la page 8 ...)

ça s'est terminé en thread vérouillé  :Laughing: 

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Bon allez hop ca suffit les enfants, maintenant on rentre 

 

----------

## mitch

Bienvenue au Club   :Cool: 

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est toujours sympa de changer de catégorie même si ça ne sert à rien.

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> ça me fait penser à [Off the Wall] Un petit jeu remue-méninges... ou avec sireyessire on a bien doppé notre nombre de posts (ça commence au bas de la page 2 et ça ne se calme que à la page 8 ...)
> 
> ça s'est terminé en thread vérouillé 
> 
>  *dioxmat wrote:*   Bon allez hop ca suffit les enfants, maintenant on rentre  

 

Oui mais on était jeune et candide à l'époque...  :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Le fait de passer Guru change completement la vie d'une personne, c'est sûr.  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Le fait de passer Guru change completement la vie d'une personne, c'est sûr. 

 

LOL   :Laughing: 

ça t'a changé aussi?

----------

## yoyo

Ah ces jeunes ... Toujours pressés de vieillir ... vous verrez quand vous aurez une canne ... vous verrez ...

----------

## sireyessire

oui quand on aura une canne et bien on la mettra dans une boîte nommée flux

ok je sors mais je suis fatigué là!

----------

## Pachacamac

Je ne l'ai pas comprise celle la   :Sad: 

Et puis question canne je suis déja bien équipé   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Argian

Pfff. Un jour, moi aussi, mon tour viendra !!   :Sad: 

PS: Et hop, un post de plus   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ttgeub

Bon sang je comprends rien à vos blagues, je suis trop fatigué, je suis meme complètement canné ...

Ok je suis les autres   :Crying or Very sad:  ----> []

----------

## sireyessire

oki je vous l'accorde elle était nulle mais voilà l'explication:

boîte = box en version anglaise d'où the flux box    

pas la peine de gueuler je suis déjà sorti  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zdra

faudrait pas mettre comme titre [OFF] pour ceux qui veulent avoir plus de poster pour faire plus sérieux ?!?

Allé hop un poste de plus HOURAAA  :Laughing: 

----------

## dyurne

bof Guru ça veut rien dire, il y a des guru qui ne savent pas grand chose ( moi même) voire qui ne savent vraiment rien (150 posts de réponses inutiles, 50 posts de troll, 90 posts de demande d'aide et 10 post pour expliquer comment marche la commande tar) .

Et inversement, de temps en temps on voit apparaître des gens qui ont 15 posts et savent résoudre des problèmes assez complexe.

----------

## Pachacamac

Je ne sais pas si l'on peux considerer que ceux qui postent ici soient sérieux...

EDIT : Pour répondre a dyurne, un guru ne maitrise pas tout, il faut attendre d'être l33t avant de maitriser la puissance de tar  :Wink: 

----------

## anonjoe

moi j'trouve ca vaudrais le coup  de savoir qu'elle est la plus forte "communauté", bon hormis celle de l'anneau

n00b

Tux lil' helper

guru

l33t

veteran

(j'éspère que j'en oublie pas :p)

Nan je dit ca car c zarbi j'ai l'impression kil y a pas bcp de Tux...

Mais c vrai que en gros moi j'doit avoir 30 demande d'aide 30 merci et 15 truc pour rien dire :p

Bon et evidement les plus grands de tous :p les :

```
Apprentice
```

Last edited by anonjoe on Wed Jul 21, 2004 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ttgeub

Tu oublies  apprentice !!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Tux's lil' helper est une période très courte de l'existence, tu deviens apprentice peu de temps après.

----------

## CryoGen

ca merite un petit IWH   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

oui ca apporte rien par rapport a la connaissance llinux (enfin sur le veritable niveau de la personne) mais on sait qu'il est plus fort que lorsque'il etait n00b ... sinon ca craint

reste que c'est pour le fun d'avoir beaucoup de posts, histoire d'impressionner les vrais n00bs "wow 1543 posts c'est un vrai baron ce type", ça fait mieux que "wow le type 15 post, à peine 3 de plus que moi et il se la pète"

enfin bref ... zou un de plus pour moi aussi    :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: Last edited by kopp on Tue Jul 20, 2004 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kopp wrote:*   

> reste que c'est pour le fun d'avoir bcp de post, histoire d'impressionNer les vraiS n00b "wow 1543 post c'est un vrai baron ce type", ca fait Mieux que "wow le type 15 postS, a peine 3 de plus que moi et il se la pete"
> 
> enfin bref ... zou un de plus pour moi aussi    

 

 :Laughing: 

Et hop , 1 pour moi !

どういたしまして (douitashimashite)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   reste que c'est pour le fun d'avoir bcp de post, histoire d'impressionNer les vraiS n00b "wow 1543 post c'est un vrai baron ce type", ca fait Mieux que "wow le type 15 postS, a peine 3 de plus que moi et il se la pete"
> 
> enfin bref ... zou un de plus pour moi aussi     
> 
> Et hop , 1 pour moi !
> ...

 

alors lui il donne vraiment l'impression que c'est que pour augmenter le nombre !

faut savoir feinter et faire croire qu'on a vraiment quelque chose a dire  et tout .. pour pas que ce soit trop voyant

surtout que tu en as pas vraiment besoin toi t'es deja l337

d'ailleurs encore un pour toi et ca fera 666 ... drole

et zou un deuxieme pour moi ... bon, promis j'arrete de poster pour rien !

edit : tiens c'est bon j'ai corrigé mes erreur d'orthographe et de typographie dans le premier post... comme ça c'est mieux nan ?Last edited by kopp on Tue Jul 20, 2004 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

 *kopp wrote:*   

> reste que c'est pour le fun d'avoir bcp de post, histoire d'impressioner les vrai n00b "wow 1543 post c'est un vrai baron ce type", ca fait vieux que "wow le type 15 post, a peine 3 de plus que moi et il se la pete"

 

Je suis à 1268 post (enfin 1269 maintenant), encore 275 post pour être baron ... c'est lourd; moi qui croyais que ça s'arrétait à "Vétéran", en fait j'ai encore du pain sur la planche

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moé bon tant que l'on en parle , combien de messages faut il pour pouvoir passer Guru ?

----------

## kernelsensei

300 il me semble ...

Encore 25 pitis posts  :Very Happy:  allez !

[EDIT] Ouaisss, 666 pour moi  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:  [/EDIT]

----------

## yuk159

@scout : Bin c'est quoi ça, baron ? je viens de regarder Duf qui à ma connaissance comptabilise le plus de post de ce forums (1891), et il est toujours veterant.

Il me semblai qu'après veterant il n'y avait rien (à par bodisatva).

Me trompe-je ?  :Wink: 

  [EDIT]  P.Tain ca va vite aujourd'huit, ou alors c'est parce que je viens de me lever?

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est, il me semble, un soupçon d'humour faisant suite au post de kopp :

 *kopp wrote:*   

> reste que c'est pour le fun d'avoir bcp de post, histoire d'impressioner les vrai n00b "wow 1543 post c'est un vrai baron ce type", ca fait vieux que "wow le type 15 post, a peine 3 de plus que moi et il se la pete"

 

----------

## yuk159

Bon bin je vais retourner me coucher moi  :Very Happy: 

Allez hop mine de rien 2 post completement inutile.

----------

## Pachacamac

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Bon bin je vais retourner me coucher moi 
> 
> Allez hop mine de rien 2 post completement inutile.

 

Après avoir posté 2 fois les vieux vétérans sont déjà HS... Allez fais de beaux rêves.

----------

## yuk159

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après avoir posté 2 fois les vieux vétérans sont déjà HS... Allez fais de beaux rêves.

 

Qu'est-ce que tu, c'est l'age ça, tu comprendra un jour...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

l'age mon oeil  vi !!!

surtout que bon .. chez toi ca doit etre 10 ou 11h du mat' ca fait tot dans la soirée pour se coucher quand meme  :Smile: 

scout : oh l'baron ! courage t'y es presque 

kernel_sensei : you're evil  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mitch

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> moi j'trouve ca vaudrais le coup  de savoir qu'elle est la plus forte "communauté", bon hormis celle de l'anneau
> 
> n00b
> 
> Tux lil' helper
> ...

 

Ta oublié "Developer"  :Wink: 

Ok je sort ->[]

----------

## anonjoe

Oh bordel j'ai oublier apprentice...

Bon en guise de pardon je vais m'immoler et courrir sur la plage entre "La Grande Touf" et "Palavas la Flotte" avec un drapeau demandant pardon aux apprentice de les avoir oublier...

Vous croyez que c suffisant ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 300 il me semble ...
> 
> Encore 25 pitis posts  allez !
> 
> [EDIT] Ouaisss, 666 pour moi   [/EDIT]

 

merci pour cette information   :Wink:  , et hop plus que 24 maintenant   :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] mitch il me semble que Developer n'est pas un statut comme les autres tout le monde ne peut pas l'avoir , seul les modérateurs peuvent le donné il me semble (dites moi si je me trompe   :Laughing:  )

----------

## ghoti

Heu, faut être veteran pour pouvoir  lire la FAQ ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

ghoti : nan tout le monde le peut .. meme si quand on est n00b on en a marre des rtfm et de tjs lire ces pages man .. la faq c'est pareil...

pi surtout c'estmoins drole et ça fait pas augmenter le nombre de post de lire la FAQ .. alors forcément nous, on prefere poster ...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu, faut être veteran pour pouvoir  lire la FAQ ?  

 

désolé   :Embarassed:   je n'étais pas au courant de l'existence de cette FAQ, merci maintenant je suis informé   :Wink: 

----------

## mitch

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Heu, faut être veteran pour pouvoir  lire la FAQ ?   
> 
> désolé    je n'étais pas au courant de l'existence de cette FAQ, merci maintenant je suis informé  

 

Clair, elle est tres bien cet FAQ.

Merci Ghoti  :Cool: 

----------

## broly

Le probleme de ces categories si on peut appeler ca un pb c qu'il ne juge pas la pertinence des réponses !!!

Sur certains autres forums tel que hp pour ne pas le cité donne le droits d'ajouter un nmbre de points en fonction de la réponse qu'il vous a été donner.

Moi je trouve que ca pourrait etre pas mal ce systeme mais bon bravo qd meme pour cette promotion   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

A peu près tout le monde ici donne des infos claires et précises. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'appliquer cette méthode.

----------

